# Do you like shopping at Walmart?



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Last week, we went to Bath & Body and bought a candle for $20. Today, doing my weekly grocery shopping, I went to the candle section to check out the same type of candles and they are only $3.25. How can you not like a store that offers a deal like this?


----------



## Eastcheap (Oct 31, 2012)

Depends on whether or not the store has a self-checkout.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Yes because they have good prices over there. the only thing that I hate is that it's so freakin crowded.


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Walmart in the UK is for some reason, called Asda. So yeah, I shop at Asda sometimes. It's allright. Just a shop.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

If you're looking for something very specific, Walmart is not gonna be very helpful. The people who work there usually don't know much in detail (I know from working there, and going through the training). 

For things other than cheap generic look-alikes, I have to go to other stores to find more choices and talk to someone who is more knowledgeable.

I can tell when I go to a Walmart in a nicer neighborhood since the shoppers dress better and there's little to no sign of troublemakers. I'm not saying that I live in a rich neighborhood or anything like that.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm guessing Wal-mart is like Target..
and yes, I love Wal-mart type shops cos they usually have everything that can cater for gifts. Plus they sell the soft drinks at the standard price that would usually be on sale at grocery outlets.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

I love Walmart-I'm there almost every week,the groceries are soooo much cheaper! I'm on a very tight budget so it's important I stretch the money as far as I can. I don't like the crowds but it's worth it when I see how much less I'm paying.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

We call it Asda here. But no, I hate all shopping.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No it's full of *******s who stand in the middle of the isle and you have to shove out of your way.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

20 dollars for a candle!?!? is magical or something?


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Yeah. I don't mind shopping there. I know it kind of has a stigma but really, most of those big box stores are the same. Target often has nicer stuff but they have higher prices on a lot of things. Here we have Meijer. They're kind of like Wal-Mart but don't have nearly as much stuff. Meijer is closer to me so if I just need something quickly and reasonably priced, I'll usually check there first. 

Our closest Wal-Mart is kind of run down. It's always crowded and the isles are really narrow. There's always somebody in the way.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Oh my god no. I just got back from there. I dread it so much every time. Crowds, fatties who take up a whole aisle for eternity gawking at crap on the shelf, stupid teenagers roaming in packs. And if you live in a small town like me there's always, ALWAYS somebody there who recognizes you and strikes up a pointless, awkward conversation. *shudder*


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

Shopping at walmart is so uncomfortable. The cheaper things are hardly worth the packed aisles


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Hate it, it's always crowded and they only have like 3 lanes open so you'll be waiting all day to check out.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't really like going to Walmart but I woke up after 8 this morning to get there early before the big crowd comes in. It's not bad at that time. I went to buy a black t-shirt with a skull on it. XD I hope he likes my gift. I couldn't think of anything else to get. This is my first gift I've ever bought. I'm so happy about it.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

No even tho they just recently invaded my local community (despite loads of protests). It really bugs me to see the low prices because I just think of how they screw their workers, many of them single moms w/small children.


----------



## 84929 (May 10, 2012)

It's a love/hate relationship with Walmart 

I like that they have a bigger selection. But I hate the crowds sometimes. Hate the fact that there are so many fat people taking the wheelchairs. Cause my mom suffered nerve damage to her leg and walk with a limp. So whenever we go there are no wheelchairs!

I also hate asking Walmart employees where stuff is. I remember I needed a stylus. And it was locked. So I asked a dude to unlock it and get my the stylus. He said he didn't have them another guy did and he would go and get that guy. He walked over to another chick and asked her where this guy was. She didn't know. He went back to doing his own thing. And I was forgot about!

So I just took a pocket knife and I cut it off the hook lol Should have done it in the first place would have saved some time lol
Had to do the same thing for a memory card too. Cause there was a couple who was waiting for a camera and they had been standing there for 20mins. I said 'screw that' and cut it off the hook lol No one ever came up to me lol


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I have been to Walmart once when I was in California, It sells a lot of cheap stuff and I believe they pay their staff a terribly low wage. It is alright to go to occasionally, but never a favourite.


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

interesting documentary on Wally World.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I don't really see crowds at the Walmarts here but that's probably because we have so many. I normally go on Sat around 5-6AM but I've gnoe on the weekends and it's not so bad. I went to a Walmart in Waikiki when I was on vacation and the crowd was horrible. But that's probably because of it's location since the Walmart that was 20mins away wasn't so bad.


tannasg said:


> I have been to Walmart once when I was in California, It sells a lot of cheap stuff and I believe they pay their staff a terribly low wage. It is alright to go to occasionally, but never a favourite.


They do pay terrible but so do other places that hire for the same type of work. I don't understand why Walmart is used as a scapegoat :stu


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Yes. This is me shopping at walmart the other day:


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I avoid going there as much as possible. Crowded aisles, people leaving their carts in the middle of the aisle so you can't get through, morbidly obese people blocking aisles with the motorized carts, groups of obnoxious teenagers running around giggling at everything...just not my thing. I don't care for the corporation and their policies either so I rarely go there. I buy most everything except groceries online anyway.


----------



## tranquildream (Nov 17, 2010)

No, I hate Walmart. I used to shop there but stopped, and now go to local grocery stores United or Market Street. It is ridiculously crowded plus it's a corrupt place. They treat their employees like **** and are one of the few places that continue to support getting their pork from places that use gestational crates and mutilate/abuse the pigs in various fashions. When confronted about it(there was recent video evidence), they don't care. While Mcdonalds and other fast food chains and grocery stores did away with getting their meat from such places. They are disgusting.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Overall, yes. I only shop there for hygiene products, underclothes, writing/office materials, and phone cards. Don't have much of an opinion about their other sections. 

Only items I hate about Wal-Mart is their shoes selections and quality.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't like to but I live in a rural area in Arkansas. Arkansas is where Walmart started. Thus, there are not many other stores and with the nearest city an hour and a half drive in each direction, I don't really have much choice.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

The Walmarts in my town are normal places shopped by normal people so I don't really understand the stigma. Take a random sample of clientele from Walmart or any other middle-class store and there is likely minimal difference, including the average weight of both groups. But that's just from my observations shopping, which is admittedly not extensive.


----------



## CheesePlease (Feb 12, 2012)

I guess its ok once in a while but I'd rather go to Target(since it's closer, and cleaner!) I went to Wal-Mart once to get a few office supplies and when we couldn't find them, we went around the entire store and didn't find a single employee. You can't even tell them apart from the shoppers and they also never have any idea what you're looking for or where it is. Then there's the crowded parking lot, you have to park waaaay at the back(which actually doesn't bother me) so you don't get hit by anybody because the parking jobs/drivers are horrendous. People walk extremely slow and let their children run all over when cars are going by. Also, I'm guessing other Wal-Marts aren't as bad but mine is pretty dirty so I avoid it as much as I can.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

No way. Whenever my mum drags me along I just stay in the McDonalds nearby and draw whilst she's shopping. That place is hella boring. Then again i hate shopping (I'll only go if it's to get necessities) in general.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

There is no Walmart near here, so I never go. There is no way in hell San Francisco will let Walmart open a store here. And once I have a real job I plan on spending my money at slightly less evil stores.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't shop there often but I really don't mind it. They have some good bargains on some things. Kroger has better prices on groceries IMHO.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

CoastalSprite said:


> The Walmarts in my town are normal places shopped by normal people so I don't really understand the stigma. Take a random sample of clientele from Walmart or any other middle-class store and there is likely minimal difference, including the average weight of both groups. But that's just from my observations shopping, which is admittedly not extensive.


Agreed. Also, I've never had any problems with employees helping me out with looking for things. I think the problem is with the shoppers not the empoyees. You have to ask the employees that work in a certain section, not just any employee. For instance, you don't ask the employee working by the sports section for help on the electronics section.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

There's two Walmarts in my city, but I prefer the Target here. It's much cleaner, and some of the prices are actually cheaper. The people who shop at either store here are normal, but I don't really pay attention.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't shop there but my dad always does and I want to get the **** out as soon as I enter the store. Kids crying that echoes thru out the whole store. The place is dirty as heck I don't think they ever clean those floors. Plus everyone has this depressing, "give up on life" kind of vibe as they slowly walk up and down the isles. I don't think I've seen one person smiling inside a walmart. Also, the employees get payed **** and considering how busy it gets, it doesn't seem too crazy to increase their pay.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I prefer to buy on Amazon when I can.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

SilentLuke said:


> I don't shop there but my dad always does and I want to get the **** out as soon as I enter the store. Kids crying that echoes thru out the whole store. The place is dirty as heck I don't think they ever clean those floors. Plus everyone has this depressing, "give up on life" kind of vibe as they slowly walk up and down the isles. I don't think I've seen one person smiling inside a walmart. Also, the employees get payed **** and considering how busy it gets, it doesn't seem too crazy to increase their pay.


I think I know which Walmart you are talking about (I used to live in Racine.)


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

It's fun finding cheap **** at big chain department stores.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Paloma M said:


> Yes because they have good prices over there. the only thing that I hate is that it's so freakin crowded.


I enjoy the atmosphere when it's crowded and there's kids running everywhere and people yelling. It's so much more alive.


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

I would love to go to Walmart. As far as I am concerned it is exactly like Mr Ghetto portrays it. I think I'd get overly excited in a Walmart, and as I am super white the booty dancing would look absolutely ridiculous.






Bilka and Netto just aren't pimp enough for me.



Awkto Awktavious said:


> Yes. This is me shopping at walmart the other day:


All the hotties go to Walmart!


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

I hate that place. I hate everything about it. A Walmart will come to a small town and sell something cheeply that's sold in a store downtown that's been around for 100 years, a store that pays a living wage and has healthcare, and once they put that place out of business they raise their prices. I hate it. It's the company store.


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

I hate that store, but I shop there because of the prices -- who doesn't want/need to save money these days? I hate it because it's crowded, they don't have enough cashiers available, they don't restock their shelves, and they always have crappy music blaring over the speakers. If I didn't have to worry about money, I'd never set foot in "the crappiest place on Earth" again.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Yes. I also love Target too .


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

I go at least once a week 8)


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Don't have a Walmart here. Asda is great though - but with less guns, furniture and other stuff I'd love to buy in there...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Self-checkout - that's about it.


----------



## Dion Phaneuf (Dec 22, 2012)

Kinda makes me dizzy


----------



## Eastcheap (Oct 31, 2012)

Nekomata said:


> Asda is great though - but with less guns, furniture and other stuff I'd love to buy in there...


On the plus side, you have a much better George selection and cheap duvets (you wouldn't believe how much duvets and duvet covers cost in the U.S.).

As for guns...what, Woolworth's doesn't sell them anymore? :duck


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

Hate the crowds, love the prices.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Yeah, they have really great clothes that are brand name quality imo for much cheaper prices than brand name stores (once I even got a pair of jeans from there for a dollar).


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I love Walmart. I know so many people with their heads up their butts who wont shop there. But really, who cares? Why wouldn't you want to save money for the same stuff youd get anywhere else?


----------



## Damselindistress01 (Jun 4, 2012)

I only like going there at night since its less crowded.
There prices are really cheap and something about walmart just makes me happy lol


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

The clothes there are more fashionable and cheaper than Forever 21.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm not really a big shopper but yeah I like to shop there & target.


----------



## Sniper Wolf (Oct 19, 2012)

its so crowded target is way better!


----------

